# removing 180SX air dam



## rjb1959 (Dec 11, 2007)

G'day, I'm new to the forum, looking for advise as to how easy it is to remove and replace the air dam on my 180sx. I don't have a workshop manual so I have no idea where to start. Any assistance appreciated.

Cheers, rjb


----------

